# Okanagan Black Hills?



## mepellet (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone heard much about these?  Apparently they are a new blend from Okanagan.  Didn't they only have they just called Okanagan's before?  Now a dealer in my area has Okanagan Platinum & Okanagan Black Hills.  The dealer's website claims that the Platinum ($305/ton) are rated at 8412 BTU/lb and the Black Hills ($285/ton) are rated at 8676 BTU/lb.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 9, 2012)

yeppers.....beetle-kill product.......limited amounts....from Mr. Warm......


----------



## subsailor (Aug 9, 2012)

mepellet said:


> Has anyone heard much about these? Apparently they are a new blend from Okanagan. Didn't they only have they just called Okanagan's before? Now a dealer in my area has Okanagan Platinum & Okanagan Black Hills. The dealer's website claims that the Platinum ($305/ton) are rated at 8412 BTU/lb and the Black Hills ($285/ton) are rated at 8676 BTU/lb.


 
What dealer are you referring to?


----------



## mepellet (Aug 10, 2012)

subsailor said:


> What dealer are you referring to?


Maine Pellet Sales
http://www.mainepelletsales.com/


----------



## mepellet (Aug 10, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> so its cheaper for more BTU's ??


That's what I was wondering.  If it was a typo maybe?


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 10, 2012)

A place near me has both.
okanagan-8800-.37---300 a ton
Black hills-8700-.40---285 a ton


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 11, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> yeppers.....beetle-kill product.......limited amounts....from Mr. Warm......


 
Yep, Mr. Warm sent me a sample of the preliminary batch from the mill to get my 2 cents on. They are Ponderosa pine pellets from the beetle kill. Initially they were pretty good, But heat wasn't outstanding. Pellet texture was kind of rough and not very dense. They made some changes at the mill to livin up both the heat and get a smoother end pellet. Also upped the density from what he passed on. I have not tried the latest stuff(But I will!). Lab testing results look very good. Ponderosa pine has more BTU's than SPF from what I'm told. So the BTU of the Black Hills should rival the Okies.

I think he's filling a niche. New England consumes a fair amount of pellets during the season. Okies are a bit expensive to send in by rail. Not to mention the Euro sales boom sucking up more and more Okies each year. So the price of Okies might have surpassed what some of the NE burners will spend? This option still sends a quality pellet to NE at a slightly better price. Similiar to the Platinum Fires that they started marketing last season. But The Black Hills should be even closer to the quality of the Okies.

I'll hopefully be heading to the bagging plant for a look see and pickup some more samples of the Black Hills. Might get some of the Douglas fir if they have some in house. I have also been asked to re visit the Vermont's vs. Okies. A head to head rematch! Since Vermont has a new die that is supposed to raise their quality levels. Mr.Warm has promised a sample of the Okies to put them head to head with the Vermont's. Still waiting on whether or not I'll get a sample from Vermont's for the rematch!

Stay tuned, I'll post something when I can(Okies vs Vermonts vs Black Hills?). To dang warm to burn something now and the fish are bitting to dang good now to take a time out!


----------



## sinnian (Aug 12, 2012)

I wish you could include MWP Softwoods in that test


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 13, 2012)

sinnian said:


> I wish you could include MWP Softwoods in that test


 I just happen to have 2 bags that geek snagged for me. I'll add them to the mix!


----------



## Salty (Nov 9, 2012)

Black Hills here in 2 weeks I'm told. $290 a ton, dealer said they were in the 9k btu output. Has anyone run these or is this something real new that I'm going to be a frickin guinea pig for.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 9, 2012)

Salty said:


> Black Hills here in 2 weeks I'm told. $290 a ton, dealer said they were in the 9k btu output. Has anyone run these or is this something real new that I'm going to be a frickin guinea pig for.


 
I have burned them. They are close to Okies, But not as hot or clean either. The lab testing number is at zero moisture. It was lower at actual moister content(8600?) Its a bit inflated IMHO. No way to get a few bags from them to try first?


----------



## Salty (Nov 9, 2012)

No they don't have any they say 2 weeks.


----------



## Salty (Nov 10, 2012)

I saw a sample of the black hills today...this I will put in the black hills thread. I'm not impressed. LOTS of little dark flecks in the pellets I mean LOTS. I always understood this to be bark from not cleaning the trees properly...or filler. I always understood this was bad. Maybe someone can edumacate me

Says 9052 btu test on the bags.

Cut n pasted from another thread..wanted to keep this with black hills. Not much info abt these online.


----------



## Branson4720 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am currently burning test bag number 3 of the Black Hills Heat. First impressions....Hot, cleaner glass, average ash . There are alot of black flecks in each pellet....not sure what this means. I would rate them up there with some of the better softies I have burned. Each bag has had almost zero fines or dust.


----------



## Branson4720 (Nov 10, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Welcome back Branson ( the toy man )


Thanks man! After a long, hot summer it's time to get my pellet groove going again Okie Black Hills are the first new testers of the year. So far, so good.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Salty said:


> I saw a sample of the black hills today...this I will put in the black hills thread. I'm not impressed. LOTS of little dark flecks in the pellets I mean LOTS. I always understood this to be bark from not cleaning the trees properly...or filler. I always understood this was bad. Maybe someone can edumacate me
> 
> Says 9052 btu test on the bags.
> 
> Cut n pasted from another thread..wanted to keep this with black hills. Not much info abt these online.


 
My sample bag says 9055. But the key is DRY. Dry is moisture free. Actual is 8691 at 3.51% moisture. Ash content 0.40%

The darkness I see is on the outside of the pellet(skin). The dark spots could be caused from the mill process. The fiber in the sample is much darker than the SPF pellets. Ponderosa pine is a darker wood species. To me the dark spots are only on the outside of the pellet and not through out the pellet. If it was bark, They would not be average ash as Branson4720 is seeing.

IMHO on them(yes I burned a sample of them!) Was they are hot, Not quite as clean as a SPF pellet. But dang near as hot. I like the smell of Ponderosa better than SPF. They are a USA pellet made in Colorado. They are not BC pellet made in Canada, There will be some variance!* Try before you buy!*


----------



## Branson4720 (Nov 10, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> My sample bag says 9055. But the key is DRY. Dry is moisture free. Actual is 8691 at 3.51% moisture. Ash content 0.40%
> 
> The darkness I see is on the outside of the pellet(skin). The dark spots could be caused from the mill process. The fiber in the sample is much darker than the SPF pellets. Ponderosa pine is a darker wood species. To me the dark spots are only on the outside of the pellet and not through out the pellet. If it was bark, They would not be average ash as Branson4720 is seeing.
> 
> IMHO on them(yes I burned a sample of them!) Was they are hot, Not quite as clean as a SPF pellet. But dang near as hot. I like the smell of Ponderosa better than SPF. They are a USA pellet made in Colorado. They are not BC pellet made in Canada, There will be some variance!* Try before you buy!*


The Ponderosa Pine does smell great! The ash level is very comparable to other top shelf softies.....I don't see how there could be a high bark content in these pellets.


----------



## Salty (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting you say the flecks aren't inside the pellet. I didn't break one to look they were in a bag just reporting what I saw is all.


----------



## Branson4720 (Nov 10, 2012)

The coloration of these pellets is very different from other softwood fuel I have burned. The black flecks seem to be mainly on the outside surface, although there is some inside each pellet too. They are similar to the Platinum Fires I burned last season. Both Beetle killed product. Maybe the black flecks are chunks of beetle!


----------



## iron stove (Nov 10, 2012)

Hmm, I burned 2 tons of Rocky Mountain pellets a few years back, and IIRC they were a tad darker, but I thought had blueish green flecks from the beetles. I think there's pictures in a post burried somewhere on here.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there that many beetles in the wood? I though it was only a few to kill the tree?

I have to ask if these are log to chip pellets like Vermonts or are they making lumber first. Then using the chips and dust to make the pellets! I am assuming logs to chips, But I am not really totally sure!  Only thing I know for sure is the pellets are made in CO. and shipped in bulk for bagging at upton.


----------



## Salty (Nov 10, 2012)

colorado? Thought it was in the dakotas?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Salty said:


> colorado? Thought it was in the dakotas?


 
Your right Salty. They are from the Dakota's. I think it was Platinum Fires that were from CO. My bad!


----------



## iron stove (Nov 11, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Is there that many beetles in the wood? I though it was only a few to kill the tree?
> 
> I.


 
They lay eggs under the bark, and then the larve kill the tree. Can be several thousand in a tree. They leave the tree once they grow up, and tree dies in 1-3 years.  So nat many actually beetles in the tree, just remnants.


----------



## Salty (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I paid for a ton today. Said a few weeks so I expect them in January or February


----------



## Salty (Nov 13, 2012)

I am 

I figger when all you pellet pigs are sittin around here this winter whining about how cold it is outside I'm gonna dump another bag of black hills in the hopper and watch my tubes turn orange


----------



## Salty (Nov 13, 2012)

Or making lots of trips to empty the cheetah vac LOL


----------



## Salty (Nov 13, 2012)

A little birdy told me next week


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 13, 2012)

Salty said:


> A little birdy told me next week


 
Was he cawing like an agry old crow or chirping like a sparrow?


----------



## Salty (Nov 13, 2012)

I was thinking more flying like a vulture here 

omv ya killin me


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 13, 2012)

Turkey buzzard! 

Hopefully you get em quick and they burn nice! Keep us posted on them?


----------



## Andy P. (Nov 15, 2012)

Are you getting them from Rogers?


----------



## Salty (Nov 20, 2012)

I have it on good authority (this guy is stalking me by the way, he reads what I say here and emails me LOL) these will be into the plant today and will be bagging later or tomorrow and ready for pickup as soon as tomorrow. I got a ton wonder how many others they sold. Now I HOPE these come minus the internal organic bag shields and automatic hopper dammers that the Okies had in this last batch.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 20, 2012)

Doug? Who's Doug! 

No emails so things must be Okie dokie(pun intended! )


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 20, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> I dunno, guess im not important i dont get any emails


 
Trust me, Its only when he needs or wants something. If I ever get to upton?


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like we're headin to the black hills for Thanksgiving WOOHOO


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

Comments...

The fines look about the same as the straight okies I got a few weeks ago. 
Bags are STRONG. We ripped a 5x5 hole in one putting it in the truck when it got hung up on the ceiling. I picked it off the top of the pile and carried it upstairs one handed using the hole as a handle. Best bags out there.
Pellets dumped in the hods have an interesting "sound" to them....or lack thereof. They have a sound deadening quality to them. Usually when you drop pellets in the empty hod it makes a loud noise, these don't. The color of the pellets isn't consistent which is something I've never seen before. Must be something they are doing. Some pellets are lighter colored and some are darker colored. It looks like a mix if you were to look at it close. I seriously doubt that but just posting what I see. Same "dead" sound when you dump them in the hopper. No little tick/tinkle noise like you hear on most pellets. 

Lengths are not what you see in normal Okies. Not anything wrong but these are more like pellets than the chippy/finesy stuff that you associate with okies. There's a more rounded size of pellets from 1/4 to 1" long.

I'm shutting my email off I sense someone watching ROFLMAO


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 21, 2012)

Hows the heat(IMHO the most important part)?


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

I got a half hopper of lacretes n trebios in right now I'll tell you tomorrow morning I'm going to run straight black hills now. I figure the hopper will be fully black hills by the am then I'll tell you.

I did my standard 1/2 handful open the door throw in test. I could feel the heat difference 12' away. ROAR


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't be putting words in my mouth yet


----------



## iron stove (Nov 21, 2012)

PICS of the product ?


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

Stand by your wish is my command.


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

There's a pic of the bottom of the bag. As I said fines look the same.....more after dinner


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Nov 21, 2012)

thinking they made a BIG mistake using clear bags .  that said how would our other pellets look through clear bags ?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 21, 2012)

Woody1911a1 said:


> thinking they made a BIG mistake using clear bags . that said how would our other pellets look through clear bags ?


 
Unfortunately, Not that bad. Turmans uses a clear bag, as do a few others. The clear bags was so you can see what yer getting. I'd like to get a bag to see what the percentage of fines is! Odd thing is they wanted to bag them locally to reduce the fines. Doesn't seem to be working!.

Sorry Doug, This just isn't exceptable!


----------



## pell it (Nov 21, 2012)

Is Upton a bagging plant or a grinding and then bagging plant?


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

I think it's more of a bagging followed by grinding plant.


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

K here's a hod of Black Hills. The second pic is a hod of Lacretes which are virtually the same color as okies. These pics will give you an idea of the color and differences in the pellets as I mentioned earlier.

J tell ya buddy to give you a bag.


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's the Lacrete's. Photo taken 2' away in same room so color temperature etc is the same for color comparison.


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## sinnian (Nov 21, 2012)

Darker colored pellets are the pine, and then the regular Oakies.  Vermonts and MWP Softwood, which are both pine too are darker in color.  The grinded pellets at the bottom of the bag, however


----------



## Salty (Nov 22, 2012)

heat: WARM

Holy Batcave Robin

I had to open the window in the bathroom to take a shower this morning upstairs. Kitchen was 73 with the stove on 3 all nite.

Today is not a good test because the woman will have the stove running.

Maybe I'll open all the windows when she leaves and crank the stove see how it runs now


----------



## Salty (Nov 22, 2012)

what the heck you smokin boy 73 with the thing on low all night and no fan moving air around? sheet I even got dirty glass from running it so low overnight

All the heat is upstairs right now. I was just comfortable taking a shower with the window wide open. It was 36 this morning


----------



## Salty (Nov 22, 2012)

be nice and i'll give you a bag show you what real man's pellets burn like


----------



## Salty (Nov 22, 2012)

Virtually no ash. I pulled the tray just now and there was less than a cup of ash for almost 24 hours of running. Not bad.


----------



## Salty (Nov 23, 2012)

Second bag the same way. If I said NO ash you guys wouldn't believe me. It's so little it's laughable. I pulled the tray again this afternoon and there was 2 little humps of ash in there. Stove is still on 3, glass is slightly sooted up. I'll burn that off tonite on 5 for a bit.

I like the smell of these more than the regular okies.


----------



## iron stove (Nov 23, 2012)

Are these going to be available in Ct ?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 23, 2012)

iron stove said:


> Are these going to be available in Ct ?


 
I don't think CT signed up to carry them. AFAIK they only have the Okies and its the batches they produced before the plant up grade.

I'll send along an email to Mr. Warm and see where they are in CT for ya.


----------



## iron stove (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok. I probably need 1 more ton for this year, or even a few bags to try, so no hurry.


----------



## Andy P. (Nov 25, 2012)

Where are they in MA?


----------



## Salty (Nov 25, 2012)

I got mine at Royal Fireside in Mendon on rt16. Ian is a decent guy. I'm not sure where else is selling them. Maybe the stalker will send me an email.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 26, 2012)

iron stove said:


> Ok. I probably need 1 more ton for this year, or even a few bags to try, so no hurry.


 
Dougs reply



> nobody in CT yet…I really only have about 4 dealers currently stocking them as I have only brought them in very limited quantities, but that will improve over the next couple of months and I except more dealers to step up…


----------



## movemaine (Nov 29, 2012)

I just bought 10 bags of the Black Hills and 10 bags of the Platinums - will test this week, and get back (is it wrong to feel excited about burning a new pellet?).

Place I bought them has this info.

Platinums:
Okanagan Platinum pellets are 100% soft wood with no additives, and made in British Columbia. 8789 btu’s per pound. Ash is .39%. $300 per ton $7 per bag.

Black Hills:
Black Hills Heat by Okanagan. Softwood pellets made in the USA from 100% Ponderosa Pine. 9038 BTUs per pound. Ash is .4%. $285 per ton. $6.50 per bag


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

9038 is whats on the bag.

Stalker emailed me today and said they have sold out the existing stuff already.

You snooze you lose.

Ding there's another email

ROFLMAO


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

I gotta say I am impressed. They burn pisser hot. So hot on 5 you feel waves of heat across your face from the radiance itself....15' away.  I cleaned one day and emptied the center tray 24 hours later. Less than a cup of ash. As long as I empty the pan every two days there's no reason this thing won't go a week without cleaning there is so little ash. The side trays won't need emptying for another 4-5 days.

Stalker asked me how I liked them today. I give them three thumbs up. I think they're even hotter than the okanagans.


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

Ding another email


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

i got nothing free. Didn't ask for anything. He did offer to let me go to the plant to see what they are doing and grab a few fines free bags if I went. Not worried. I'll hold it over his head for a while


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Better do it quick cause he forgets real fast! Just sayin!


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

Nah I won't let him forget 

Bags of fines your bad.

Ding what now :D


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't be so sure about that. Salty who?


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL Hey 10% coupon I shoulda used that one. I like it. I'm gonna try that on the next ton

Ding

dammit what now


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

"Tell him that if he liked the Heartland's….the Black Hills are about the same pellet… both mills use same kind of ponderosa pine and are only about 45 miles apart in SD….(Sturgis is about ½ way between both)"

DING DING DING Feels like a pinball game


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

"I should make you guys pay 10% premium for putting up with the comments you guys say about me on the forum…..
25% for OMV      "


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

OMV you gonna order a trainload have it blown in the new silo?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 29, 2012)

With all Salty's praise, He's gonna raise prices for sure!


----------



## Salty (Nov 29, 2012)

hahahahahahaha! I laughed


----------



## movemaine (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, I've been burning the Black Hills for a few days now and they are fantastic. Here in Maine, the temp has been really cold over the last few nights - below 20. On nights like these, I run my Harman on stove temp high - 73/74 degrees - to push the heat to the back bedrooms. With most pellets, running in this mode, I can go through  3/4 of a bag overnight. Over the last two nights, with Black Hills, I only went through 1/3 bag of pellets overnight. They burn hot with little ash (light & fluffy). My new favorite pellet.


----------



## Salty (Dec 1, 2012)

I kicked mine up to 5 this morning  burns hot. I think as good as the original okies maybe a skoshe better. 

Stalker is going to get a bigger head now. We really got to be telling people these are junk. Then they'd be offering 10% off coupons


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Salty said:


> We really got to be telling people these are junk. Then they'd be offering 10% off coupons


 
Too late. OCD is all hot and bothered, Prolly gonna order 10 truckloads!


----------



## Branson4720 (Dec 1, 2012)

OK.......I really liked the 3 test bags I burned, so I bought a ton!


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Branson4720 said:


> OK.......I really liked the 3 test bags I burned, so I bought a ton!
> View attachment 83325


 
There so hot, snow won't even stick to em!


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 1, 2012)

You better put them away, OMV's gonna GPS that ton and scarf them up.........


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 1, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> you're freakin killing me!


 
Trade him some sets for some black hills so you can stop droolin already! Geez!


----------



## Salty (Dec 1, 2012)

OMV I'll give you a bag of black hills for every 2 bags of somersets you give me


----------



## jim3854 (Dec 1, 2012)

How much does royal charge ?  I work in bellingham I can swing by


----------



## Salty (Dec 1, 2012)

269 Jim. They won't have any more til mid week or so according to the stalker.


----------



## Salty (Dec 2, 2012)

AUGER JAM

House is 67 right now so it's been down probably since I went to bed. Wonder if Mr Stalker is going to come and fix this.

TOO MANY FINES.

Now about that 10% discount. PFFFT  I'm pissed enough right now after having run these things for a week that they may get re-loaded in the truck.

Trebios didn't auger jam ONCE then again neither did Infernos.

Don't matter how hot they burn if you can't get the things reliably to the burn pot.


----------



## Salty (Dec 2, 2012)

If I get another auger jam I will go back to the trebios and sell these things on cl or take them back. Shouldn't have that. I'll give it once as a fluke. I had zero auger jams last year with trebios and last years okies.

I had the most auger jams with Michigans. That winter was nasty. About 5 or 6. That stinks when it's 5 outside and your trying to go to work at 4:30 am.


----------



## Fish On (Dec 2, 2012)

Salty said:


> If I get another auger jam I will go back to the trebios and sell these things on cl or take them back. Shouldn't have that. I'll give it once as a fluke. I had zero auger jams last year with trebios and last years okies.
> 
> I had the most auger jams with Michigans. That winter was nasty. About 5 or 6. That stinks when it's 5 outside and your trying to go to work at 4:30 am.


 
How big are the pellets salty?

I was going to make a haul to try them Doug had emailed me a spot to buy, but maybe not now!


----------



## Salty (Dec 2, 2012)

THATS IT! #$%^^%*@!@!##$^@!@!!


----------



## Salty (Dec 2, 2012)

Wasn't an auger jam afterall. It was a hopper dam. Stove ran out of pellets this morning with plenty of pellets in the hopper or what it looked like. The top looked full when I opened the lid. I stuffed the wire up inside the auger and figured that cleared it when I got a gob of junk that fell down the shute. NOT

I'll have to take a pic of the sawdust. I'm not buyin anymore of this stuff til they get their chit together. Enough of this already. I vacuumed a bunch of the hopper out and the stove just restarted itself. In this case I felt the hopper dam and was able to bring up about 4 cups of fines.

Like I said %$##^#$!@@#$@%#@!!@$@@!


----------



## Salty (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't call me don't email me don't stalk me just fix the friggin problem and you owe me a steak dinner now cuz mine went cold. I'm irritated.


----------



## sinnian (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## movemaine (Dec 2, 2012)

I like the Black Hills - don't let Salty...well...over-salt your opinion of them


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 2, 2012)

No emails no nadda, Whew!

Last I knew he swore he'd fix this no matter what it took. Give it some time it will be resolved.


----------



## Salty (Dec 3, 2012)

Yea they burn great when they get to the burnpot.....





movemaine said:


> I like the Black Hills - don't let Salty...well...over-salt your opinion of them


----------



## HotTamale (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm getting retail quotes for $329 (Ton Black Hills) NOT including delivery. This seems high for upper Westchester, NY. Anybody close to my area that can compete?


----------



## RKS130 (Jan 16, 2014)

mepellet said:


> Has anyone heard much about these?  Apparently they are a new blend from Okanagan.  Didn't they only have they just called Okanagan's before?  Now a dealer in my area has Okanagan Platinum & Okanagan Black Hills.  The dealer's website claims that the Platinum ($305/ton) are rated at 8412 BTU/lb and the Black Hills ($285/ton) are rated at 8676 BTU/lb.



I tried a half dozen bags at the end of last season and they were great .   .   .  but not worth the $7/bag price.  I am sticking (for this year) with FSUs.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 19, 2014)

From what I hear the BHH are being discontinued. Okies will now be marketing another pine pellet called Okies gold. The pellets are made in the USA and will be bulk shipped to upton for bagging. FYI tis all.


----------



## Terminus (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi guys,
My local supplier has been getting mostly Vermont Woods but occasionally gets a load of Okies in. I stopped by this morning and a flatbed of Okies pulled in, I was hoping they were Douglas Fir's but the front desk said their unfortunately Black Hills (which I've never used before). Considering jtakeman's comment above about the BHH pellets being discontinued I'm very curious just what these pellets actually are! The front desk person didn't know exactly what they were because they hadn't been off-loaded yet but assumed they were the BHH as they were expecting a delivery this week. They have a 10-bag max at the moment despite getting 16-tons and I'm about to leave to pick some up. I will post back tonight with the details, whatever they are I hope their decent!


----------



## Terminus (Mar 9, 2014)

Apologies for the belated reply but when I returned to my local supplier three hours after they received 18 tons (not that 16 tons I thought) of the Okies BHH they were SOLD OUT! I couldn't quite believe it given their 10 bag max purchase  but they assured me they were all gone and that they were indeed the Okies BHH. Its hard to believe because this is a small town and a small store that doesn't allow per-purchasing and they won't call customers if/when pellets arrive (somehow the word spread very quickly and a 100 plus customers came within a few hours of the delivery)! After some additional research I found another local hardware store that appeared to carry Okie Douglas Firs (at least according to their website). I called them and they were expecting a delivery that afternoon (between 2-5pm), well I of course arrived at 5pm and once again lost out. They sold 22 tons in 17mins (or at least that is what they told me - plus they were still allowing people to take a ton at a time), they said customers were following the delivery flatbed into the store. I was so bummed because at the time I only had 9 bags of Vermont Woods on hand and I really wanted the Firs!


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 9, 2014)

Could not figure out what black hills were.Been burning oakie plats and ligs this year,oakies a little hotter,cleaner.I find out black hills are made in usa.Rest of oakies come from parent co. in BC.Never seen em here,yet they are supp. to be made in so dak.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Mar 9, 2014)

black hills are from the owner ? of the company

"That would be Southern Yellow Pine from down south. They have been out in the market for over 3 months now under the Black Hills Heat label with a few thousand tons sold and so far the reviews have been excellent."

also if you like them they'll be renamed to okanagen gold 

"We start bagging the Gold brand next week as we will have come to the end of our Black Hills bags and will make the change over on the bag. The product is the same, we are just changing the name and bag design to fall more in line with our current branding."


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 9, 2014)

Well the bags say" black hills heat,okanagen pellet co." Guess we sold a mill to the canucks.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Mar 9, 2014)

the bags say "made in the usa "   and you are assuming that okanagen is a Canadian  company . 



bob bare said:


> Well the bags say" black hills heat,okanagen pellet co." Guess we sold a mill to the canucks.


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.okanaganpellets.com/


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Mar 9, 2014)

yea your point ?     ok so who makes budweiser ?


----------



## slvrblkk (Mar 9, 2014)

Woody1911a1 said:


> yea your point ?     *ok so who makes budweiser *?



Bud? Is this a trick question?


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry if I offended you,just was trying to find where they were made as we do not have them out here.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Mar 9, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Sorry if I offended you,just was trying to find where they were made as we do not have them out here.



no offence taken  

from what i know , they are made somewhere in the usa and bagged in upton , mass .


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 10, 2014)

Terminus said:


> Hi guys,
> My local supplier has been getting mostly Vermont Woods but occasionally gets a load of Okies in. I stopped by this morning and a flatbed of Okies pulled in, I was hoping they were Douglas Fir's but the front desk said their unfortunately Black Hills (which I've never used before). Considering jtakeman's comment above about the BHH pellets being discontinued I'm very curious just what these pellets actually are! The front desk person didn't know exactly what they were because they hadn't been off-loaded yet but assumed they were the BHH as they were expecting a delivery this week. They have a 10-bag max at the moment despite getting 16-tons and I'm about to leave to pick some up. I will post back tonight with the details, whatever they are I hope their decent!



Original BHH were Ponderosa Pine made in the black hills of south Dakota. New pellet is called Okies Gold. From what the guy marketing them said is they are a very comparable pine pellet. All I could get out of him was they are made out west and have excellent quality. Okies has loads of the old bags left over. They don't want to waste them. What you are getting is Okies gold in the BHH nag. Once these bags are used up, They will be using the new okies gold bag. 

Lets us know how you like these. You might be the first to use some to my knowledge.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 10, 2014)

The rumor on the BHH mill, An oil company is using the mill to produce natural speedy dry to use in the oil fields.


----------



## TimfromMA (Mar 10, 2014)

I use Okanagan Platinum in the black & red bag.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 10, 2014)

Salty, if you come back around and read this thread I just have to say get a Harman. I have fed it all kinds of crap. One time it burped and heat came out.


----------



## Terminus (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for your insight jtakeman, I've only been a member here for a few weeks but your posts have been a lot of help - its clear you know your business!


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 11, 2014)

Terminus said:


> Thanks for your insight jtakeman, I've only been a member here for a few weeks but your posts have been a lot of help - its clear you know your business!


Business? No, I just go nuts over pellets and stick my nose in here and there. I get some scoops and pass them on is all. 

Here is another snip from the man.



> Just to set the record straight…an oil company did NOT buy the mill in SD ….but several companies that service the oil industry in SD have bought more pellets this year for clean up purposes and the mill sold them because they paid a higher price ….laws of supply and demand
> 
> 
> Our Black Hills bags will all be used up this week and the new Okanagan Gold brand will start to appear in dealers yards. Same pellet as we have been using for the past few months, just a different bag design…Yellow Pine…   .25% ash and 8400 BTU’s (as received)


 Hope this helps!


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 12, 2014)

Jay, Did you ever find out which mill Viridis Energy is working with?  Is this just a "brand" marketing deal going on as Okanagan has already established a large customer base?  What species is yellow pine supposed to be?  Found it: Pinus *ponderosa*, commonly known as the *ponderosa pine*, bull *pine*, blackjack *pine* or western yellow *pine*,

Those oilfields better find something else to use for adsorb and leave the pellets alone


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr warm didn't say which mill. I don't think he wants it to be public knowledge. Nor did he want known that Their Df is actually Bear Mountan. He never did admit that they are, But we are 99% possitive BM is whats in them bags! 

I say give him a shout and see if he will give you more info.


----------

